# Queen -w- Adam Lambert Kiev



## Johnny Dancing (Sep 3, 2000)

I know we have some Queen / AI / Adam Lambert fans here so I wanted to share this youtube of their entire concert in Kiev last night before today's Euro 2012's grand finale football match (0 0 at this moment). These full concert youtube future DVD promo videos tend not to stay up long so if interested check it out soon.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

That one cuts off the last two and a half songs- this one runs the whole time.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uuihnDJiDOc[/media]

I watched it live streaming off of a Ukraine television station and it was amazing.
The first two or three songs were IMO a tad rough but after everyone's adrenaline calmed down it worked beautifully. The second half of the show was impeccable.

The show's balance of surviving Queen members, Freddie homage, and Adam was perfect- just could have not been put together any better.
I feel as if it was clear that Brian and Roger as Queen were still Queen, that Freddie was one of a kind, irreplaceable and terribly missed, and that Adam is the only living person with enough vocal ability and balls to take on those songs and all the baggage they carry and pull it off so well.

There are six more shows scheduled so far and they will get tighter with each show. 
They had just under two weeks of rehearsal to try and gel and this one was the shakedown cruise 
Can't wait for #2!

If you only have time for one or two songs this is a good one- Who Wants To Live Forever (w/Adam), A Kind of Magic and These are the Days of Our Lives.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePZjxwzyCUk[/media]


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> The show's balance of surviving Queen members, Freddie homage, and Adam was perfect- just could have not been put together any better.
> I feel as if it was clear that Brian and Roger as Queen were still Queen, that Freddie was one of a kind, irreplaceable and terribly missed, and that Adam is the only living person with enough vocal ability and balls to take on those songs and all the baggage they carry and pull it off so well.


I guess I'll be the voice of dissent. I thought as if Adam's voice clashed horribly with the rest of the band, he utterly destroyed Freddie's songs, and thought the whole thing sounded absolutely awful. He's got a range, but it's all so shrill and unpleasant sounding.

The lead singer for the Queen Extravaganza comes much, much closer to handling Freddie's vocals. (Granted, based on what I've seen of them, I don't think the rest of that group can come anywhere close to Queen, and wouldn't pay to see them unless they've gotten a LOT better.)


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Unfortunately I just can't listen to any Queen song without hearing Freddy. Unless someone is just trying to do a straight (no pun intended) impression, it just comes off poorly IMO.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

midas said:


> Unfortunately I just can't listen to any Queen song without hearing Freddy. Unless someone is just trying to do a straight (no pun intended) impression, it just comes off poorly IMO.


Well, the singer I referred to before, Marc Martel, does sound eerily close to Freddy. Whether or not it's an impression, or just that he happens to naturally sound that close to Freddy is a matter of opinion.


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I guess I'll be the voice of dissent. I thought as if Adam's voice clashed horribly with the rest of the band, he utterly destroyed Freddie's songs, and thought the whole thing sounded absolutely awful. He's got a range, but it's all so shrill and unpleasant sounding.


I don't know if it clashed with the band - but it clashed with my memory of Freddie's voice in a way that just, didn't work, for me...


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE (Jul 10, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> I guess I'll be the voice of dissent. I thought as if Adam's voice clashed horribly with the rest of the band, he utterly destroyed Freddie's songs, and thought the whole thing sounded absolutely awful. He's got a range, but it's all so shrill and unpleasant sounding.
> 
> The lead singer for the Queen Extravaganza comes much, much closer to handling Freddie's vocals. (Granted, based on what I've seen of them, I don't think the rest of that group can come anywhere close to Queen, and wouldn't pay to see them unless they've gotten a LOT better.)


You're not alone. I thought Adam was terrible.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Make that 3.... I watched most of it and kept waiting for Adam to be good. Screechy, soulless and terrible. I'll have to go back and listen to Freddy now to get that sound out of my ears.

I did think it was just a bit sad to hear Roger and Brian singing "Those were the days of our lives". It seemed like a song they'd sing in a convalescent home with slides of Queen's heyday flashing up on the whiteboard behind them. Roger's voice just sounded old and tired.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Yeah, the Adam Lambert song was merely Adam Lambert singing a Queen song. It wasn't Queen at all. He shouldn't be allowed to sing their songs.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

I guess Brian and Roger's opinions mean nothing, LOL.

_"I was at times quite mesmerised by what Adam was doing and sometimes forgot to play !! ha ha." _
-Brian May
http://brianmay.com/brian/brianssb/brianssb.html


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

You expect them to say "what were we thinking? He sucked!"


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, good grief.
They've both been waxing rhapsodic for months.
You want 200 videos proving it I will bring over 200 videos proving it, but honestly don't see wasting my time doing so because a certain segment are determined not to like Adam.
That's fine, so don't watch.

But if Brian and Roger are happy I'm happy and I am thrilled to see them on stage enjoying themselves to such a degree.
They deserve the right to be able to play their music with whomever they choose doing the vocals and they chose Adam.
That's all.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I have nothing against Adam. I barely know who he is.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

Wow. They got old. I guess I haven't seen anything from Queen since the '90s, and it was a bit of a shock at how much they've aged.

They still sound great, though.


----------



## edtude (Oct 12, 2009)

Saw the original many times and seeing Adam Lambert try to fill in for Freddie just doesn't work. Adam is talented but he is not Freddie and hearing somebody try to sing those songs only saddens me. Just can't do it.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> Oh, good grief.
> They've both been waxing rhapsodic for months.
> You want 200 videos proving it I will bring over 200 videos proving it, but honestly don't see wasting my time doing so because a certain segment are determined not to like Adam.


It's not that I don't like Adam. I actually think some of his own stuff is OK. It's not my favorite thing, but OK none the less. I just don't think his vocal style is a match for Queen. (I also believe that when singing live he has a tendency to get a bit carried away with vocal gymnastics, and he lets his voice quite often get into a range that I consider shrill or grating.)


> That's fine, so don't watch.


No worries, I won't.


> But if Brian and Roger are happy I'm happy and I am thrilled to see them on stage enjoying themselves to such a degree.
> They deserve the right to be able to play their music with whomever they choose doing the vocals and they chose Adam.
> That's all.


Fair enough, and clearly there are people that enjoy it, as clearly you do (to a huge degree.) I'll throw on one of their old albums and listen to that instead.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Wow that sucked. (him singing, not the actual band)


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

> I'll throw on one of their old albums and listen to that instead.


To be clear, if I want to listen to Queen songs I prefer Freddie as well.
But he is no longer here to sing live for me and I and everyone else just have to move on.

My point is that live music is such a thrill for me and there is nothing (for me) more enjoyable that watching masters doing what they love the most and enjoying the #$%& out of it in the process.
Brian May is my favorite guitarist in the history of forever and Queen was always my favorite band from their very first album. To be able to watch him perform live here and now in 2012 is a treat and to see both he and Roger so happy at being able to arrange these shows just warms my heart.

That they collided with my current infactuation of a singer was icing on the cake.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

You have to expect that the majority of a public who grew up with a band is going to have problems with a new singer singing the old songs. 

I was a huge Journey fan in high school and as good as the new singer is I just don't like watching the band with him. 

It is a thankless job to try and fill an iconic singer's shoes and satisfy all the fans.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

At least with Journey you guys can still manage to work up a modicum of hope that someday Steve Perry will sing again.
Heck, I feel the same way about REO and Gary Richrath- without him there is no REO and there is no way on earth I would ever subject myself to a show without him, and it ain't gonna happen.
In fact just thinking about that kind of rocked me a little and helped me understand some folks objections.

For me, it's the fact that my two fandoms collided on this one that made it so special.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I almost mentioned REO and Richrath but not sure if most were familiar enough with REO to know who I was talking about.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Maui said:


> I was a huge Journey fan in high school and as good as the new singer is I just don't like watching the band with him.
> 
> It is a thankless job to try and fill an iconic singer's shoes and satisfy all the fans.


*shrug* And for me, I actually think Journey is an excellent example of how to do it. They were able to find Arnel Pineda, who is remarkably successful at reproducing Steve Perry's vocals, enough so that I can sit and listen to them and say "yup, that's Journey." I don't think I could say the same about Queen with Adam Lambert.

(Of course, I wouldn't say the same about Queen + Paul Rodgers either, although I don't think that was ever their intent with that pairing.)

Now, if Queen were to recruit Marc Martel to sing with them instead of with QE, that would be remarkable to hear IMO.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

We've had this discussion before- I think impersonators are disrespectful.
Ok, maybe not disrespectful _exactly_, but cheesy and low rent.
Impersonating implies that you think you can come close and IMO no one can and everyone knows it.
A new singer should bring something new while being faithful to the _spirit_ of the old.

Obviously they could have had Martel if they wanted him.
I find him... cheesy and low rent.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Cearbhaill said:


> We've had this discussion before- I think impersonators are disrespectful.
> Ok, maybe not disrespectful _exactly_, but cheesy and low rent.
> Impersonating implies that you think you can come close and IMO no one can and everyone knows it.
> A new singer should bring something new while being faithful to the _spirit_ of the old.
> ...


Yeah, it's a debate that will not be settled. I think that when you have a band that is clearly a "legacy" band, one that is not releasing any new stuff and simply performing the hits they're known for, there's something to be said about being as faithful to that sound as possible, and that includes featuring lead performers that can pull that sound off, not just the spirit of the sound. I can go either way on this debate though... I can definitely see the opposite side as well.

As I mentioned earlier, if someone like, say, Marc Martel or Arnel Pineda happens to sound too much like the original - not because they set out to be an impersonator, but simply because they naturally sound that way, is it a bad thing? Does that make them less, make them "cheesy and low rent"? Rhetorical questions all, of course.

Now, I'll grant that Martel has admitted being rather influenced by Mercury's vocals. I don't know if I'd go so far as to call him an impersonator though. If you listen to his vocals with his [former?] group, Downhere, he still sounds a lot like Freddy Mercury, so it's not like he's setting out to be a Mercury impersonator, just because he is in a Queen tribute band.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

LoadStar said:


> *shrug* And for me, I actually think Journey is an excellent example of how to do it. They were able to find Arnel Pineda, who is remarkably successful at reproducing Steve Perry's vocals, enough so that I can sit and listen to them and say "yup, that's Journey." I don't think I could say the same about Queen with Adam Lambert.
> 
> (Of course, I wouldn't say the same about Queen + Paul Rodgers either, although I don't think that was ever their intent with that pairing.)
> 
> Now, if Queen were to recruit Marc Martel to sing with them instead of with QE, that would be remarkable to hear IMO.


Arnel is a fairly recent addition to the band. They had other singers in the interim.

For me, Journey was my favorite band in high school. I saw them many times going back to the Departure tour. Steve Perry was the face of the band for me. While Arnel can mimic Steve Perry very, very well it is just not the same to me.

I feel the same way about many of the bands from my late 70's early 80's past who have replaced key members.


----------



## fmowry (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd bet Arnel has a better voice than Perry at this point. They (with Arnel) were great in concert and he moved around the stage and got everyone in the stands involved.

The bottom line is old lead singers voices get old and they can no longer perform the songs they did back in the day.

I wasn't a huge Queen fan but didn't see the problem with the Lambert clips. But heck, I'm a Paul Rodgers fan and thought he did admirably working with Queen too.

I am also a huge Foreigner fan and have no problem with Kelly Hansen doing vocals (though I also liked Hurricane).

I saw quite a few new lead singers for metal bands at the M3 festival this year and some were certainly not close to the singers they were replacing so sometimes it works, and sometimes it doesn't even if the replacement has a better voice than the original (see Gary Cerone and VH).


----------



## markz (Oct 22, 2002)

Maui said:


> Arnel is a fairly recent addition to the band. They had other singers in the interim.


Steve Augeri, the singer that Journey had from 1998-2006 was amazing too. Not Steve Perry, but a very good replacement. I saw them probably 20 times with Steve Augeri, and have seen Steve Augeri a few times after he left Journey.

I saw them once with Jeff Scott Soto and it wasn't as good.

I saw them once with Arnel Pineda and was very impressed.

If we can't have Steve Perry, I prefer Steve Augeri over Soto and Pineda.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

I was reading I think it was Wikipedia about Steve Perry and word is he still has his chops and is working on new material. Some who have heard is claim he still sounds like he did back in the day.

I'd love for him to mend ways with the band and get out there for one tour before it's too late for any of them to keep on rockin.


----------



## jlin (Nov 20, 1999)

I've been looking all over the internet for a true HDTV version of the concert. Does anyone know if the concert was broadcast in HDTV in ANY country at all?

The best I could find is a 5.69GB SD version of the show without any TV logo. It's still formatted 4x3 letterboxed.

This is the first Queen concert I've watched.. thought Adam Lambert did a fantastic job!


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

jlin said:


> I've been looking all over the internet for a true HDTV version of the concert. Does anyone know if the concert was broadcast in HDTV in ANY country at all?
> 
> The best I could find is a 5.69GB SD version of the show without any TV logo. It's still formatted 4x3 letterboxed.
> 
> This is the first Queen concert I've watched.. thought Adam Lambert did a fantastic job!


Here's what's making the rounds as the best one-



> OK, steps.
> 1. Download all the five archives from here: http://www.mediafire.com/?e1debi8k3nu8v#412e8a4k4l6tg
> 2. Download a WINRAR program for PC or Mac. There are lots of places for free download on the net.
> 3. When the five files stop downloading, just click on the first one, and they'll join together automatically.
> ...


Here's the cover art-










Also, here is a 6.6 GB DVB MPEG torrent from CMI & volklive at Queenzone-

http://www.queenzone.com/forums/1316012/2012-06-30-kiev-dvb-mpeg.aspx

More options here-

http://www.adamwiki.org/wiki/2012-06-30_Kiev,_Ukraine_(Queen_+_Adam_Lambert)


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Is this stealing?


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Not unless somebody is selling official ones.
And no one is.


----------



## JohnB1000 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow that was pretty bad.

What do you expect the band to say. "Hey we're touring with Adam Lambert, we really don't think he's doing that great a job but come out and buy tickets"

I liked It's a Kind of Magic, Roger did a great job on the songs he sung. I liked that guy they showed on the video screen.



> The only living person with the with enough vocal ability and balls to take on those songs and all the baggage they carry and pull it off so well


Good one.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Sorry, Queen without Freddie Mercury just isn't Queen. They should just end the band and let the rest of the band go off and do their own thing. Some bands can get away with replacing key members others can't.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Sorry, Queen without Freddie Mercury just isn't Queen. They should just end the band and let the rest of the band go off and do their own thing. Some bands can get away with replacing key members others can't.


That's how I feel, freddie was one of a kind, you can't replace him.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Sorry, Queen without Freddie Mercury just isn't Queen. They should just end the band and let the rest of the band go off and do their own thing. Some bands can get away with replacing key members others can't.





JFriday said:


> That's how I feel, freddie was one of a kind, you can't replace him.


No one is attempting to replace Freddie- that is the furthest thing from _anyone's_ mind.
And you are saying that Roger and Brian should just go away and never ever enjoy playing together and performing the songs that they wrote ever again?
That's absurd.

Who are you to tell them how to conduct their lives?
They are closer to the situation than anyone and it is 100% their right to continue to perform if that is what they want to do.
I don't get the attitude that they have to stop their lives in order to honor the memory of Freddie here 20+ years after the fact. What better honor than playing their music and bringing it to a whole new generation of younger people?


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Cearbhaill said:


> No one is attempting to replace Freddie- that is the furthest thing from _anyone's_ mind.
> And you are saying that Roger and Brian should just go away and never ever enjoy playing together and performing the songs that they wrote ever again?
> That's absurd.
> 
> ...


When did I tell them they couldn't perform? They can perform all they want, *I* just won't go see them. Especially with that wanna be Lambert.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Cearbhaill said:


> No one is attempting to replace Freddie- that is the furthest thing from _anyone's_ mind.
> And you are saying that Roger and Brian should just go away and never ever enjoy playing together and performing the songs that they wrote ever again?
> That's absurd.
> 
> ...


I've never TOLD them how to conduct their lives. I was just giving my opinion and I wouldn't pay to see them without Freddie. My opinion, Queen died when Freddie did. There's no reason they couldn't perform together, but with a different band name.

Led Zep was in a similar situation when John Bonham died. Robert Plant said that Zep was over at that point because it wouldn't be Zep without Bonham. That's how I think of Queen.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Aug 1, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> Led Zep was in a similar situation when John Bonham died. Robert Plant said that Zep was over at that point because it wouldn't be Zep without Bonham. That's how I think of Queen.


My point is only that obviously that is not how they think of themselves and theirs is the only opinion that counts.


----------

